# Gear reduction



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get a gear reduction kit for a 07 rancher 420 besides HL ?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I was thinking turner made one also there is a guy on highlifter that make one here is a thread where they talk about him

http://forum.highlifter.com/tm.aspx?m=2740858&high=honda+420+gear+reduction


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

What you got up your sleeve Hondarecoverman??


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

420 rancher for a guy ....I just cant see payin 650 bucks so I can use 2nd gear in the mudd:bigeyes: I was leaning more to getting a High perf. clutch instead of the gear set!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not familiar at all with the Honda clutches.

But i looked into that a long time ago with my AC 400 ( Suzuki motor). It basically has ,for lack of a better term a centrifugal clutch. About the only thing i could do to it was add stronger springs which in turn would add a good bit of stall before the clutch would engage.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

changin the springs in the cent. clutch will help. as far as a GR, there is only two. Turner makes one (the one that HL sells) and u can have one made by extrememrancher off of highlifter.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

witch one is better ? turner or the custom built one ?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

my buddy got the one from highlifter it works he turns 30 silverbacks his is the es and it was a pain in the a$$ he also only has a top end of 35mph


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigeyes:35 mph !!!!! that sucks man IDK if its worth all that


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

All we do is slow rides mud and water and some gravel roads he turns them 30 like they are stockers


----------

